# VHI Increase



## rochs (11 Jan 2011)

I am considering moving from VHI to another insurer due to the dramatic increase in premiums. I am in Plan B Options.
I have been with VHI for over 40 years and never made a claim for myself or my family for 30 years.
It is now only my Wife and myself,as you will gather from above we are moving on in age. We have some claims in recent years,however the new charges are something to be seriously considered.
I am now over 70 years so I'm not a good prospect for a new Insurer, why should they take me on when VHi have the best years out of me.

If i was accepted by another insurer is it safe for me to move or should i bite the Bullet and pay the increase to VHI.

Regards
rochs


----------



## orka (11 Jan 2011)

All insurers are obliged to accept anyone who is currently with another insurer (or anyone under 65 even if they have never had insurance) regardless of age or health status so you should have no concerns about being a good or bad prospect.  I think it is a very good idea for you to shop around for the best price for the cover you want - and it seems unlikely that this is VHI at the moment.


----------



## pj111 (12 Jan 2011)

orka said:


> All insurers are obliged to accept anyone who is currently with another insurer (or anyone under 65 even if they have never had insurance) regardless of age or health status so you should have no concerns about being a good or bad prospect. .


 
Age only comes into the equation in relation to waiting periods. Everyone is entitled to take out any health insurance plan but may be subect to waiting periods. If waiting periods have been served with another insurer, these will be recognised by other insurers at the same level of cover. e.g those on Plan B, Plan B Options can take out Level 2 Hospital with Aviva or Essential Plus with Quinn (or similar policies at the same level), without any waiting period. The exception will be where a policy only covers 90% cover (eg cardiac cover in a high tech hospital) and you move to a policy that has 100% cover.

 If, and only if, you have a pre existing condition eg previous heart attack, the cover on the new plan will be at the same level of cover as the old plan and there will be an upgrade waiting period of 2 or 5 years depending on age, for the higher level of cover. If there are no preexisting conditions you will be covered for all benefits at the higher level immediately.

_Patrick_


----------



## horusd (12 Jan 2011)

Have a look Rochs at the www.hia.ie website to do a comparison on cover.  I  switched a good few yrs back from plan B options to Quinn healthmanager starter( originally a BUPA plan before Quinn too them over).  This one suits me both on price and cover - but it's a good idea to do a check on cover and price that fits with your circumstances. My plan is up for renewal now(1/2/11) and I still find that it's offering me the best value (although it has gone up from €58 pm to €65pm. If your concerned about waiting period etc, ring the insurer you pick and allay your concerns before you make the switch.


----------



## Conshine (12 Jan 2011)

My parents have been with VHI for a number of years now.
They have both had heart conditions (and claims) in recent years.
Will other insurers touch them now?
Will the fact that they have both have existing conditions (in last five years) bump up their premiums, or affect their right to claim if any problems re-occur if they move insurer?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (12 Jan 2011)

Conshine said:


> My parents have been with VHI for a number of years now.
> They have both had heart conditions (and claims) in recent years.
> Will other insurers touch them now?
> Will the fact that they have both have existing conditions (in last five years) bump up their premiums, or affect their right to claim if any problems re-occur if they move insurer?


 
The health insurance market has a number of legal tools that protect your parents if they were to change.

Firstly, under open enrolment, other insuers *can't* refuse to cover them because of their age, health status, claims history, etc. I think the only way to refuse cover would be if the person was living in Ireland for less than 6 months in the year. Also, your parents can switch to any plan they want, but they should make sure that the plan offers the cover and benefits they need.

Secondly, under community rating, the adult price of a plan is the same for all adults, again regardless of age, health status, etc. There might be differences because of special price promotions, price changes (up or down), customers having different renewal dates and the like, but put simply if you and your parents switched to the same plan, on the same day, for the same length of time, then the price has to be exactly the same. (Insurers are allowed to apply a charge to customers paying by instalments, but again, this charge can't be based on the person's age, health status, and so on)

Finally, if your parents haven't had a break in their cover of more than 13 weeks, then the new insurer is legally obliged to recognise the time spent with VHI. If the new plan offers better cover in some areas, then a waiting period may apply to the _extra_ cover, but it won't apply to the benefits that are common to the VHI plan and the new plan. Also, if your parents are still serving a waiting period, then the new insurer can only apply the remainder of that waiting period; it doesn't restart.


----------



## scuby (12 Jan 2011)

when is your parents renewal ? if after 1/2/11, get them to re-register the policy before then and the wil avoid the increase for another year, and they can stay on their current plan and take their time in deciding what to do.

People can move from one insurer to another, without a break in cover, and not have a waiting period applied, if you have already served it with the riginal insurer. the only time this will change is if you move to a higher plan with the new insurer.


----------



## rescue16 (12 Jan 2011)

Vhi also have a plan called the Corporate plan now they have not incresed this yet but i have heard they are planning too. What you do is ring vhi on 1850444444 and ask to be switched to this plan but with the same benefits you have now it is suposed to be much cheeper than plan B options. Hope this helps .


----------



## pj111 (16 Jan 2011)

Is your reason for moving due to the 45% increase or on principle to you no longer want to be insured by VHI?


----------



## Trudy (21 Jan 2011)

*Downsides of switching from VHI PlanB to Aviva or Quinn?*

Has anyone switched from VHI PlanB to the equivalent Aviva and Quinn plans?

Level 2 Hospital - Aviva or
 Essential Plus - Quinn
My VHI PlanB is currently costing me 906euro. The increase will bring that up to 1,224.
Today Quinn quoted me 898e for their Essential Plus plan and 
         Aviva quoted me 825e for their Level 2 Hospital plan.

The Aviva corporate plan - 'Business Plan Extra' is 799 - with a one year waiting time to be eligible for the refund on GP, dental and optical. The quote I got from VHI for corporate plan is 726.

Is it safe to change?...have been with VHI non-stop.


----------



## horusd (21 Jan 2011)

Trudy  I switched a few yrs back from plan B with VHI 2 Quinn Healthmanager  starter. I've been happy with the switch so far.  It covers 50% of Doctors & consultant charges which appealed to me. Mine is due 4 renewal in Feb costing €780 incl. interest charge for monthly DD.  Only downside I've come across is the low level of dental cover, I think it's €25 with is nominal.  I can't recall all the benefits cover, but you could find it on the website of your interested in this option.


----------



## pj111 (21 Jan 2011)

You do pick up an inpatient excess for private hospitals on health  manager starter however and it's a serious downgrade on high tech  hospital cover though, for inpatient and day case procedures.  

 Are you over 55 years of age? The reason I asked is that you stated you'll be waiting a year for your outpatient benefits.

 Even if this is the case you get nothing back on plan B for G.P visits  because you would have to visit the G.P 24 times before you get anything  back and even then you would only get €12 back. Also you currently have  no cover for dental or optical!

 Go with Business Plan Extra, cheaper premium, better inpatient cover for  high techs although you will pick up a €75 excess for semi private room  in a private hospitals. Its only an excess per episode of care though,  not daily.

 In a years time you get added outpatient benefits. Hope that helps

_Patrick_


----------



## horusd (21 Jan 2011)

I just checked my healthmanager starter with quinn against their companycare starter. Cover seems 2 be slightly better with companycare and about €113 cheaper. Pj111 I see on both these plans cover for hi tech cardio but not anything else. Do you think this matters?  Any suggestions?


----------



## scuby (21 Jan 2011)

Trudy said:


> Has anyone switched from VHI PlanB to the equivalent Aviva and Quinn plans?
> 
> Level 2 Hospital - Aviva or
> Essential Plus - Quinn
> ...



re-register your policy before end of Jan 2011 and you will get the current plan B rate before the increase, and the new rate will not effect you until next year


----------



## Trudy (21 Jan 2011)

thanks for all replies and helpful info..
I have re registered with VHI for Plan B  for 906e until this time next year when I will re consider my options...may then decide to go with the Aviva Business Plan Extra  as it would be great to get some refunds on dental and optical!

trudy


----------



## pj111 (22 Jan 2011)

Trudy said:


> thanks for all replies and helpful info..
> I have re registered with VHI for Plan B for 906e until this time next year when I will re consider my options...may then decide to go with the Aviva Business Plan Extra as it would be great to get some refunds on dental and optical!
> 
> trudy


 
If you are over 55, you will have the one year waiting period for the money back on GP visits but if you delay the decision by another year, you will still have the one year wait ! By changing now, you will start to get money back on up to 25 visits to the gp, 25 visits to physio, 25 visits to the dentist, and 24 visits in total to the following: 
Chiropodist / Chiropractor / Acupuncturist / Dietitian /Homeopath / Massage & Occupational & Physical Therapists / Podiatrist / Reflexologist/ Osteopath and Medical Herbalists - in one year's time. For those under 55 you will have no waiting period. There is no excess either. So that would mean one visit to the dr, one visit to a dentist and one visit to a consultant would give you back €130 whereas you would get nothing back on Plan B.

The only downside is the small in patient excess mentioned earlier but if you end up going to hospital you will have visited a GP and/or consultant at least twice - consultant visits get up to €70 back per visit. You can change at any time.

You can also get plans that pay back smaller or larger amounts or for lower number of visits without breaking the bank and every one of the plans are cheaper than VHI's Plan B price - and that is before they increase the price on Tuesday week. Quinn also offer money back on some of their plans. Hope that helps!

_Patrick_


----------



## pj111 (22 Jan 2011)

horusd said:


> I just checked my healthmanager starter with quinn against their companycare starter. Cover seems 2 be slightly better with companycare and about €113 cheaper. Pj111 I see on both these plans cover for hi tech cardio but not anything else. Do you think this matters? Any suggestions?


 
Yes you will obtain a cheaper premium but you have only access to a selected number of private hospitals (list can change) - is your preferred private hospital on Quinn's favourites list?

_0% cover for cardiac procedures in Blackrock Clinic_

_0% cover for hip replacement or ANY day case procedures in Beacon, Blackrock Clinic or Mater Private _

_and a limited choice of private hospitals available for day case procedures_.

You lack the above cover in return for money back on day to day benefits.

Which is more important to you ?

_Patrick_


----------



## horusd (22 Jan 2011)

> You lack the above cover in return for money back on day to day benefits.
> 
> Which is more important to you ?
> 
> _Patrick_


 
Patrick, on balance I think I'll opt for day 2 day benefits.  I'm young enough & healthy enough 2 not need 5 star clinics/ private hospitals & the like, and I'm not too fussy about which hospital. 

On a general note, I do hope the new gov.t implement a fair single health system and end two-tier for everyone, bar those add'l luxuries or needs people want 2 insure against. I would rather pay my premium, or at least a substantial part of it, to fund for a better public system.  I have a background in insurance ( not health insurance), but I was bewildered by the sheer volume of options and varieties of cover on the excellent www.hia.ie site.  I was literally "paging" thro plans from companies, particularly Aviva.  If I'm boggled by it all, I'm sure not alone in that.  I was reading about the Singapore health system a few yrs back.  Apparently they "allocate" a fixed amount of premium to each citizen, and they get cover based on that - from memory something like €1200. Laws apply 2 the insurers re the minimum  cover. The cover people get is excellent, and the health system cost-effective and very efficient. This sounds pretty good, although my preference would be for a very well managed public system instead. Profit should not be a motive for health in my opinion.


----------



## horusd (22 Jan 2011)

Sorry Patrick, ( or anyone else), forgot to ask if you know a plan that offers good day 2 day cover and a good quality hospital cover, without costing an arm and a leg.


----------



## pj111 (22 Jan 2011)

Comp Plan Plus Select, Comp Care Excess, or Business Plan Plus could be in your price range.


----------



## horusd (22 Jan 2011)

Thanks pj111. your advice was very helpful. Narrowed down the plethora of options to a managable amount that didn't take me all day and a packet of panadol to look at! After trawling thro all those options, I decided on Company care plus from Quinn @ €815.00. 75% on Dr's & consultants fees. Hospitals are ok for me.


----------



## pj111 (23 Jan 2011)

You're very welcome.

_Patrick_


----------



## horusd (24 Jan 2011)

Good article by Conor Pope on Health Insurance in todays Irish Times.(Pricewatch).


----------

